# Red Tailed Hawk



## KaptJaq (Mar 12, 2012)

I was walking at the back of our property with the kids trying to get some pictures. First we heard her scream, then we saw her just over our heads.  She is back.  Last year she had two chicks in a nest about 200 feet from the house.  It was a blast watching her hunt then watching her teach them to hunt.  We even saw her steal a mouse that our cat had flushed from the brush.  I pointed the camera in the general direction and squeezed. A second later she was gone into a dive for dinner...

KaptJaq


----------



## stejus (Mar 12, 2012)

Great shot.  I love to watch them stalk their pray and dive into action.  I too have red tailed hawks circling around looking for little critters.  They really like the area because we have chipmunks up the kazoo around here!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 12, 2012)

really good pic. I've tried but never got a shot of one in flight that was this good


----------



## jimbom (Mar 12, 2012)

Fantastic picture.  Try to catch them during the mating ritual.  It seems they fool around in the air then spin each other around as part of the foreplay.  I thought they were fighting, but some guy at the coffee shop set me straight.  I think the actual mating must take place in the trees or nest.  Never seen that.


----------



## webbie (Mar 12, 2012)

I love getting photos of them!

Here are some of my greatest hits...


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 12, 2012)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I love getting photos of them!
> 
> Here are some of my greatest hits...




Pfft.....Craig....you show off... :lol: 

All great pics guys....!


----------



## webbie (Mar 12, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, this is showing off - was in Florida for a week+....


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 12, 2012)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm..that sunset pic sure reminds me of another pic.... :coolhmm:
just sayin'....


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 12, 2012)

KaptJaq said:
			
		

> I was walking at the back of our property with the kids trying to get some pictures. First we heard her scream, then we saw her just over our heads.  She is back.  Last year she had two chicks in a nest about 200 feet from the house.  It was a blast watching her hunt then watching her teach them to hunt.  We even saw her steal a mouse that our cat had flushed from the brush.  I pointed the camera in the general direction and squeezed. A second later she was gone into a dive for dinner...
> 
> KaptJaq




KaptJaq, nice picture. 


Swampy


----------



## billb3 (Mar 13, 2012)

jimbom said:
			
		

> Fantastic picture.  Try to catch them during the mating ritual.  It seems they fool around in the air then spin each other around as part of the foreplay.  I thought they were fighting, but some guy at the coffee shop set me straight.  I think the actual mating must take place in the trees or nest.  Never seen that.




Blink and you'll miss it.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice pictures...What kind of camera do you use!!


----------



## KaptJaq (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Eatonpcat,

     The red tail hawk picture was taken with a Canon EOS Rebel XSi in full auto mode.  The lens was the 18-55 zoom set at 55.  The picture was pure luck.  As soon as I saw her I aimed and shot.  Had time for one frame and she was gone.  In the picture she had just spotted something so her feathers are spread out to slow herself down. When I looked up from the camera all I saw was a bullet heading into the trees to get dinner...

KaptJaq


----------



## Eatonpcat (Mar 13, 2012)

KaptJaq said:
			
		

> Hi Eatonpcat,
> 
> The red tail hawk picture was taken with a Canon EOS Rebel XSi in full auto mode.  The lens was the 18-55 zoom set at 55.  The picture was pure luck.  As soon as I saw her I aimed and shot.  Had time for one frame and she was gone.  In the picture she had just spotted something so her feathers are spread out to slow herself down. When I looked up from the camera all I saw was a bullet heading into the trees to get dinner...
> 
> KaptJaq



I think it was a little less luck than you're admitting to...Very nice shot, and that is a very nice entry level slr digital camera!!  All any of us amatuers need!!


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 14, 2012)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 I can show off too! 
Got lucky with this pic last summer.


----------



## skyline (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice picture KaptJaq.  A few years ago, I put up a perch in front of the house for red 
	

		
			
		

		
	



















	

		
			
		

		
	
 tails to land on. It took about a week for them to use it, but since then it has been fun. Here are a few pics.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 16, 2012)

Skyline...you win the prize.....awesome pics


----------



## skyline (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Gamma, now if I can just learn to post


----------



## webbie (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice - I like the rear pic - nice form.


----------

